
Alibaba's new payment system lets virtual reality shoppers pay by nodding - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/technology/alibabas-new-payment-system-lets-virtual-reality-shoppers-pay-by-nodding/ar-BBxl25P
======
VertexRed
I bet this will revolutionize online payments.

